# أخر أصدار من isps code



## AHMED MOHEB (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ISPS Code & SOLAS Amdts. 2002 Edition


----------



## speed99a (28 يناير 2011)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## capt.adel (9 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية بس ما فتح عندي


----------



## waleedstar (6 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا على الكتاب الرائع ، هل يوجد منه نسخة كاملة باللغة العربية ، ارجو الافادة ومراسلتي على الايميل مباشرة ان امكن[email protected]


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (9 أغسطس 2012)

أخى العزيز ربما يكون هناك نسخة باللغة العربية أعدك بالبحث وابلاغك لو وجدتها
تحياتى ورمضان كريم


----------



## mohamedcherni (24 نوفمبر 2012)

my friend the last edition ISPS 2012


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (13 ديسمبر 2012)

أخى الكريم الباشمهندس محمد لو راجعت معاليك التاريخ اللى انا عرضت فية هذا الموضوع تجد ان فى هذا الوقت أصدار 2012 مكنش لسة نزل --- شكرا على الاهتمام وبارك اللة فيك


----------

